# Pregnancy help?



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

My swordtail/platy female (not sure what she is, i bought her as a swordtail but i think the petstore lied about that!) has been pregnant since i bought her about 2 months ago... but she still hasnt given birth! She has a big gavid spot but i cant see fry eyes.
i seperated her about a month ago into a 1 foot tank but still nothing. Shes always sitting on the bottom of the tank. Shes eating fine and isnt distressed.

Anyone got any idea whats going on with my girl? :sad:

UPDATE: Ok now shes not really eating anything, and shes hiding. >.<! her bottom fins r also "tucked up"... whats going on


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

that platy definatly looks pregnant and about ready to give birth, i would imagine you will see some fry soon


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

should her poop be clear? :S or is something going wrong?

so shes definatly a platy?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

ok sorry no from what i can tell she is a swordtail. i am new at all this though so don't take my word for it, also from the angle of the last pic your fish looks male, but like i said i am new, i would be able to tell if the fish was in front of me but from the picture it looks like a pregnant male haha. i would wait untill someone else answers your question as i am probaly completly wrong, i will keeping an eye out for the answer.
both my platys and swordtails poop is brown/black or red depending on what they have eaten


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

he anal fin is tucked up to her body, its is a big triangle when its relaxed 
y does she look completely different to my other swordtail female? my other female is really streamline, is it just because shes pregnant?
do you think shes far off giveing birth?

Her poop is usualy coloured, but its coming out kinda clear :S


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

my male swordtails are really streamline but my females are a little more rounded, i have asked the same question about platy and swordtail and have been told that the females are very similar,


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

yea its kinda confusing, but if the petshop sold me the wrong fish, ima be angry lol
its weird tho, my male swordtail paid heaps of attention to this female, but none to my pinapple female!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

She may have intestinal blockage. Purge her for 48 hours, then try feeding her Frozen/thawed green peas. Shut the filter off for about 15/20 minutes to let her graze & nibble. No high protein foods for 3 days, after that, just regular flake or Spirolina flake if you have it.
Add a little salt to her water too. Whats the temp of the tank she's in? 78?


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

ummm temp is 26oC, sorry im aussie lol Shes been pregnant for about a month and a half to two months now, or is it more likly to be a blockage?

do you think shes a platy or a swordtail?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*The usual gestation period is 30 days... give or take a day or two. So that's why I say something else is going on. And if her poo is clear, that's a serious indication there could be internal parasites and or blockage. OR take a good look at her from above, are her scales standing out edgewise? (Dropsy)*
*26C - 78F is a good temp for her. *
*Oh and for those of you that can't convert in your head (like me)...... http://hemsidor.torget.se/users/b/bohjohan/convert/conv_e.htm#temp*
*She looks like a Platy to me, swords usually have a longer tail section. But could it even be possible that she could be a balloon Mollie? *









*Even the males look preggo *

*These sites may be helpful too.....*
http://www.petstation.com/tropicalfishcare.html
http://madhunag.tripod.com/diseases.html


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

haha your choices widen, its very hard to tell the difference


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

i just checked... she has no scales sticking out but what is dropsy? how do i fix it?

Her gavid spot has extened along her whole underside now? :S is that spost to happen?

Do pet shops often sell people wrong fish? :S


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

amypicot said:


> haha your choices widen, its very hard to tell the difference


haha i no *pulls out hair*


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

well i am a platy/swordtail fry. both my platys and swordtails are orange with black tails so i have no idea which one it is. i didn't even know they were pregnant! so in a month when it would be ready to go to the fish shop i guess they still wouldn't know which one it is, so yeah probaly


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

oh well... not much i can do, ill prob go in and complain lol
i go to a different pet shop now, and the guy spends a good 10 mins making sure hes given me exactly what i asked for!

i really hope my girl is pregnant and not just going to drop dead >.<


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah i hope so to, good luck and keep us posted is she drops (the babies that is)


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

yea will do  thanks for all ur help!


----------



## omega59 (Nov 7, 2007)

Evicene

calm down! 

i don't think she is even ready to drop she is pregnant but she will get biger!
once you see the eyes that is when she will drop. till then relax.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

amypicot: "well i am a platy/swordtail fry. "

Boy, I wish I was!


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

haha, i hope you know what i mean, if not, i meant i HAVE a platy/swordtail fry, i definatly am not one


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for all your replays, i actually took her back to the pet shop as i did not pay for a platy... i got 3 more swordtail females instead; a normal black swordtail and two painted lyretail swordtails
im very happy 

since they are dark in colour how am i suppost to see their gavid spot?


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

based on the pictures, it is a platy... to answer your last question, you cannot... but you will know, when they get bigger and rounder that they are almost if not ready to drop their fry. make sure you got spare tank with floating plants to isolate your female when she is huge enough. make sure you will use the same water as currently as the tanks water that she's in, to minimize the stressfulness. feed her live food for fast development of her fry, then cover some part of the tank to avoid stress... wait for a few days.

Hope this helped!

Ronn


----------

